# Leistungsunterschied 1440x900 & 1680x1050



## Cyberratchet (19. März 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community!

Ich habe eine kleine Frage, ich hoffe das ist der richtige Bereich dafür. Seit Ende 2008 bin ich nun schon im Besitz eines 15" MacBook Pros und nach der Vorstellung der aktuellen Reihe plane ich einen Umstieg auf das aktuelle Modell mit 6750M. Das Notebook ist hauptsächlich zum arbeiten da, allerdings werde ich wohl auch hier und da eine Runde spielen.
Nun bin ich schon länger am überlegen ob ich mir nun ein Modell mit glänzendes Display und einer Auflösung von 1440x900 oder ein mattes Display mit 1680x1050 holen soll.
Wie sieht es denn grundsätzlich beim Unterschied zwischen 1440x900 und 1680x1050 aus, nehmen wir an man spielt mir den selben Einstellungen (AA etc). Die Pixeldichte beim matten ist natürlich deutlich höher, aber ich gehe stark davon aus das die benötige Leistung nicht parallel mit der Auflösung skaliert ^^. Mir ist klar das es keinen festen Faktor gibt, ich hätte nur gerne eine ungefähre Vorstellung. 30 FPS nehme ich in den meisten Fällen übrigens als flüssig da, ich brauche also keine 60+.

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnte, damit ich mich nun endlich einmal für ein Modell entscheiden kann .
MfG Cyberratchet.


----------



## Falcon (19. März 2011)

Alleine die Tatsache dass das Display mit der kleineren Auflösung glänzend ist, disqualifiziert es in meinen Augen schon.

Ansonsten... Such Dir Benchmarks zu der GPU oder warte auf Tests des Macbooks.


----------

